# More than one dog on campsites in France?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi, I've been browsing sites to stay at for our French trip and found that some campsites will only allow 1 dog . That's fine this year but next year we will have 2 dogs .Does anyone else know of this rule and is it just selected sites or is this becoming the norm?


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We took two Jack Russells to France for 4 weeks earlier this year with no problems at all
I found that out of season at least that the French people are extremely friendly and are not too bothered about enforcing the rules
It pays to ring u first to check that they can accept two dogs despite their listing for one only
Happy wheelsSkimbo


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We have been to lots of sites where the book as said one dog and there as been people with two or more.

Would'nt worry, out of season think they are only to pleased to fill another pitch.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

takeaflight said:


> We have been to lots of sites where the book as said one dog and there as been people with two or more.
> 
> 8O 2 or more we always give sites with dogs a body swerve :x


----------

